# Rubber kick wall question



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

We are planning on installing 1/4" thick rubber matting on the walls as a kick protector and it's less abrasive than the plywood that's there. 
Does all this black make it hotter in the summer??


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say so...as black absorbs heat...


----------



## courtois2004 (Oct 2, 2013)

To give u a true answer we need more info like is it a stock open back is it a enclosed trailer. But if this is on the inside of the trailer and does not have direct sunlight it does not matter. But having g the rubber is by far a better choice. Not only is it a kick protector but when installed correctly it keeps the paint from being scratched up and if it get wet is the start to rust( if your trailer is steel). But it also drops the road noise down considerably in an enclosed trailer. Not to mention the rubber walls are less likely to let your horses injure themselve unlike plywood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

